# ترانيم والحان سبت النور وعيدالقيامة



## gofy (18 أبريل 2009)

ترانيم والحان سبت النور وعيدالقيامة









معجزة ظهور النور المقدس من قبر المسيح فى سبت النور كل سنة وهو يضىء ولايحرق 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_9599.html


 ترنيمة رأينا القبر فارغ
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_2068.html


   المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام - اخرستوس أنستى اليثوس انستى
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_4745.html




​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليك
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الترانيم

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tiger0000 (18 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## gofy (19 أبريل 2009)

اخرستوس انيستى ..... اليثوس انيثتى

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ​


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا""لتعبك..


----------



## gofy (2 أبريل 2010)

ترانيم والحان سبت النور وعيدالقيامة
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_1192.html

​


----------



## gofy (10 أبريل 2010)

ctv  شاهد اون لاين ظهور النور المقدس من قبر السيد المسيح 3-4-2010 - قناة
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_9496.html​


----------



## gofy (18 أبريل 2010)

لحن ياكل الصفوف وتمثيلية القيامة من قداس عيد القيامة المجيد 2010

http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2010/03/2010.html


​


----------



## gofy (30 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------

